# Matanuska Tundra



## superskunkxnl (Jan 9, 2007)

Matanuska Tundra is this the strain known as alaskan thunderfuck i found it on a seed site but it says it is 100% indica i thought it was sativa and at 100 euro is this a rip off if it is does anyone know where i can get alaskan thunderfuck seeds thanx


----------



## mogie (Jan 9, 2007)

It used to be that the only way you could get Alaskan Thunder Fuck was by clone. Then a month or so ago I heard about these seeds. I don't know if they are the same as the ATF clones. The jury still seems to be out on that issue. I don't know of anyone that knows the answer to that question. But I know a lot of people that have the same question as you do and I am one of them. 

If those seeds are a new breakthrough and that is the same as the clones then the seeds are worth every penny. ATF is the best stuff I have every smoked. And I mean EVER. Except of course stuff that was laced with a drug.

Alaskan Thunder Fuck is in my opinion the best weed out there.


----------



## mogie (Jan 9, 2007)

If you order those seeds I think there are several people from this site that would love to hear your progress with your grow. I would hang on every word. Please let me know what you intend to do.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for the quick reply think i will put an order in and see how it goes thanx again mogie


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 10, 2007)

thats a picture of the bud as your avatar, have you read the growing instructions for it, as it develops slightly different to a normal variety. Apparently the hairs do not change colour at any point.

If your in america you could try

Marijuana Cannabis seeds at Hemp Depot Shipped Worldwide


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 10, 2007)

it is true that matanuska tundra is ATF. Matanuska tundra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah sagarmatha seeds are doing them at 100 euros, i got them over the counter in england for 59 pounds


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 10, 2007)

they are to be my next grow once i have space i have the seeds i just dont have the space to grow them


----------



## growindoobies (Jan 10, 2007)

sagarmathas seed are are indica and sativa bro you can order them from kindseed.com get a mag decent company


----------



## mogie (Jan 11, 2007)

Meat thanks for that link.


----------



## mogie (Jan 11, 2007)

Okay I've done some searching and this is what I have found out. People can't agree on if this is Alaskan Thunder Fuck or not. 

"According to The Big Book of Buds #1, by Ed Rosenthal, Matanuska Thunderfuck was given to Sagarmatha Seeds from growers in the Matanuska Valley of the great Alaskan northland. Formerly known as Matanuska Thunderfuck, Sagamatha decided to change the name to a more prudent one, Tundra, the Alaskan word for "grassland". 
According to The Cannabible #1, by Jason King, the strain that Sagamatha sells as Matanuska Tundra is NOT related to the Thunderfuck. It claims that Sagamatha's Tundra is more indica based and generic. Peace. Puffin13"

Also ATF is different then most pot. Here are the details:
 *Grow-tips for Matanuska Tundra*

Matanuska Tundra is a unique plant. It originates in the valleys in Alaska where it grows outdoor, and that probably influenced the following characteristics.

*Leaves*

The leaves of Matanuska Tundra are very distinctive. The first 3 or 4 sets of leaves can be variegated. This means that they will have white stripes through the leaves. They will grow out of this phase, it's nothing to worry about. Sometimes it will come back later, but also that is normal.
The leaves are very big. 
Sometimes the inner part of the leaf seems too big, causing the leaf to be a bit bubbly. This is also natural characteristic of Matanuska Tundra. It resembles the symptoms of overwatering, but it looks a bit different. A photo of a leaf will be exhibited later. 
*When are the buds ripe?*

Most marijuana plants show that they are ready for harvest by the hairs which have shriveled up and turned brown. Matanuska Tundra is different. Very few if any hairs will turn brown. 
Here are the signs that show that the plant is ripe: 

The female flower consists of a seed pod and two hairs. The seed pod will swell up during the flowering period. When the flower is ripe, the seed pod stops getting bigger. If the seed pods on the top bud are shrinking, the top bud is a bit over-ripe and the rest of the plant is perfectly ripe.
The crystals on the seed pods are transparent during the first 4 to 6 weeks of flowering. When they ripen, they first turn milky-white. A week later they will turn amber. When the crystals on the top bud have turned amber, the top bud is a bit over-ripe and the rest of the plant is perfectly ripe. Look at the crystals on the top bud with a magnifying glass to observe the crystals turning from transparent to milky-white. Keep an eye on the seed pods to measure their size.


----------



## mogie (Jan 11, 2007)

I have also found it more difficult to clone.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 11, 2007)

that is the same instructions as sagarmatha give for their thunderfuck, it says that it will come out with white stripes down the early leaves but it will outgrow it, it also said not to judge its ripeness by the colour of the hairs, as most if not all will remain the same colour.


----------



## mogie (Jan 11, 2007)

Okay I got curious and spent several hours trying to find out any and everything possible on ATF. 

Sagarmatha is the only seller that has the real deal. They are in Alaska and they do not send seeds to the US.

Real Alaskan Thunder Fuck is still available only by clone.

This is rumor "The DEA a few years ago tested a busted crop of MTF in the States that produced the highest THC levels they'd ever tested on record - 32%THC."

ATF made it unto International Cannagraphics Elite Clone list.

Check the strainbase under Peak 19 and Mantanuska, There should be ample info on Thunderfuck there. If I recall correctly, T-fuck is a forebearer to Mantanuska, which is a forebearer to Peak 19, which was specifically bred to incorporate the characteristics of the T-fuck.

And that is pretty much the most I could find. Unless you count the page after page of rumor and speculation.


----------



## dankciti (Jan 11, 2007)

as always i am utterly amazed... (still in awe...)


in all honesty (lord and all),
my first grow i had one oddball seed that grew with some -bubbly is not the word- midget penguin fingered leaves i mean it was like a fist more than fingers, i took the seed out a bag of _super-duper_ it was shorter than my other 12 plants then and had more nodes...

i always figured that it was some very indica shit like kush but thats all i could figure. helli was 15. wish i still had that seed now...


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jan 11, 2007)

thats guttin dank and thanx for all the info mogie i think everyone on here will be happy with you research


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jan 11, 2007)

dankciti said:


> my first grow i had one oddball seed that grew with some -bubbly is not the word- midget penguin fingered leaves i mean it was like a fist more than fingers, i took the seed out a bag of _super-duper_ it was shorter than my other 12 plants then and had more nodes...
> 
> i always figured that it was some very indica shit like kush but thats all i could figure. helli was 15. wish i still had that seed now...


bet you do mate i wish i had some already ordered them but im very impatient i wanna fly now my tolerance is heavy so i wanna get the good buzz back from less pot n i wanna own a rare strain


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2007)

i got mine at a club last year. vegged indoors Jan 1 - Feb 28 then put outside in a green house. the leaves were dense and heavy due to the cold. but the high was everything it is said to be. this is a photo just before harvest. early May.


----------



## dankciti (Jan 11, 2007)

thats some ill lookin dank faded...

so what has those leaves that lookike ivy and is supperrrr dark healthy green? kinda short and bushy grows well with limit light really dense..?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2007)

it survived a month of poor rain and freezing temps outdoors. i had to wear hip waders to get thru my backyard. under all that leaf were rock solid nugs. stashed it away for special occasions.


----------



## mogie (Jan 11, 2007)

You will enjoy your special stash. I hope that you cloned that plant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2007)

no. and i loved it but it's gone. my club had it but they lost their lease last month. ahh. it was always there and they are supposed to have a new building. but i went by it and it is still empty. but somebody in town is holding a mother, i just don't know who. yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2007)

just found some. check out my thread in general growing under "craigslist". took me five minutes to find some. told ya i would.


----------



## mogie (Jan 11, 2007)

You found what someone is calling ATF. Be careful that doesn't mean you found the real thing. People who sell seeds & clones are making big money by naming what they sell after real ATF. The real think is VERY hard to find. I have only seen it twice. And that is very fortunate.

Well intentioned people assume that the Matanuska Tundra is ATF and it is not. Matanuska Tundra is a off shoot of ATF. There are many varities. They are good smoke but not the original stuff.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 12, 2007)

mogie said:


> Okay I got curious and spent several hours trying to find out any and everything possible on ATF.
> 
> Sagarmatha is the only seller that has the real deal. They are in Alaska and they do not send seeds to the US.
> 
> ...


You say that sagarmatha has the real deal. So I am guessing that this is as close or is atf, if so mogie once I have grown some out and have tried to seed them, I will more than happily ship some to the us for you.


----------



## mogie (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes sagarmatha had or has the real thing. You are right it is a first or second generation spin off of ATF. Right now this might be as close as most of us can get. From what I have been able to find out even if it isn't the original it is a very good hybrid. The big advantage is that it should be much easier to grow since you can start it from seed and ATF is difficult to clone.


----------



## whiterhino91 (Mar 21, 2007)

i've been buying alaskan thunderfuck for a while... every once in a while i'll get a seed and i've saved them up... we don't really have good conditions for growing so i don't have any use for them..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok I have questions now...Whats the average indoor yeild on a ATF plant with optimal setup. Iknow it varies but ot those who have grown it (nudge nudge).Also I hear you cali folks talking about these clubs and buying clones.Do you have to go and pick these up or is it mail service and if so do they leave cali lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Ok I have questions now...Whats the average indoor yeild on a ATF plant with optimal setup. Iknow it varies but ot those who have grown it (nudge nudge).Also I hear you cali folks talking about these clubs and buying clones.Do you have to go and pick these up or is it mail service and if so do they leave cali lol


 
it's 3 blocks from my house. locals only. must be a resident of the county.


----------



## mogie (Mar 21, 2007)

The yield varies. My first year I grew 2 plants outside and got about a half pound. Which was a good thing because the next year was a diaster (bugs). This year is looking promising. But we will see.


----------



## skajellafetty (May 8, 2008)

great stuff, & it clones with no problems. very hearty!


----------



## skajellafetty (May 8, 2008)

My harvest was 4oz with 1 plant. & I'm sparkin' it now!


----------



## bud2befree (May 10, 2008)

i live in calif and i got some of it in a pharmacy for 85.00 an eight. it looked and smelled incredible! i thought to myself "IF THIS SHIT IS HALF AS GOOD AS IT LOOKS, ITS GONNA BE DEVASTATING" WELL MUCH TO MY SUPRISE I THOUGHT IT WAS PRETTY MUCH SHIT' COULD NOT BELIEVE IT DID NOT WHIP MY ASS, AS I EXPECTED!! IT WAS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL BUD! WEIRD!!! TIME OT TOKE!


----------



## CannaSeur (May 11, 2008)

superskunkxnl said:


> Matanuska Tundra is this the strain known as alaskan thunderfuck i found it on a seed site but it says it is 100% indica i thought it was sativa and at 100 euro is this a rip off if it is does anyone know where i can get alaskan thunderfuck seeds thanx


sagamartha seeds


----------



## ditchcheck (May 13, 2008)

i have grown the sagarmartha version of the MT is was very good. dr greenthumb has a all sativa version of the ATF that i liked even more, hes alittle expensive but he has great quality. check him out


----------



## hamanu23 (Jan 11, 2010)

Man when I was young it was super rare to get your hands on this stuff. The funny thing is the one thing I remmeber about it is it was creeper and all the sites say the same thing. I ordered some seeds from rhinoseeds. they say they are sagamartha I hope they are!! Here is the link to where I ordered them.

http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/product_listing.php?keywords=matanuska&x=0&y=0

177$ for 10 mix seeds... I hope i GET A GOOD ONE.


----------



## hamanu23 (Apr 3, 2010)

hamanu23 said:


> Man when I was young it was super rare to get your hands on this stuff. The funny thing is the one thing I remmeber about it is it was creeper and all the sites say the same thing. I ordered some seeds from rhinoseeds. they say they are sagamartha I hope they are!! Here is the link to where I ordered them.
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/product_listing.php?keywords=matanuska&x=0&y=0
> 
> 177$ for 10 mix seeds... I hope i GET A GOOD ONE.


still growing I have them in to figure out sex now. then I will re-veg the females in to monsters to propegate clones for friends and myself!


----------



## hamanu23 (Apr 5, 2010)

hamanu23 said:


> still growing I have them in to figure out sex now. then I will re-veg the females in to monsters to propegate clones for friends and myself!


My first plant has shown sex, here is a couple pictures, I moved the first plant to show sex back in to the veg room(first two pictures). Also I fertalized the plants and they instantly started to get curled leaves so I just flushed them and that is when I took these pictures(last two).


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Apr 5, 2010)

mogie said:


> You found what someone is calling ATF. Be careful that doesn't mean you found the real thing. People who sell seeds & clones are making big money by naming what they sell after real ATF. The real think is VERY hard to find. I have only seen it twice. And that is very fortunate.
> 
> Well intentioned people assume that the Matanuska Tundra is ATF and it is not. Matanuska Tundra is a off shoot of ATF. There are many varities. They are good smoke but not the original stuff.


Sagamarthas MTF is not even close to the true ATF as you said. Brothers Grimm had a hybrid that was taking from a true ATF fem clone giving to them by a Alaskan Biker and crossed to a Shiva skunk male from sensi seeds and they produced MTF. That version is very sim to the original ATF version. With a little more production and hybrid vigor.


----------



## hamanu23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dr. VonDank said:


> Sagamarthas MTF is not even close to the true ATF as you said. Brothers Grimm had a hybrid that was taking from a true ATF fem clone giving to them by a Alaskan Biker and crossed to a Shiva skunk male from sensi seeds and they produced MTF. That version is very sim to the original ATF version. With a little more production and hybrid vigor.


I want to know why no one has used that chemical to produce fem seeds. I would imagine there are hundreds of people with the strain in alaska

I notice no seeds banks carry brothers grimm and their website is terrible. No offense but personally I would be cautious of them.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Apr 6, 2010)

hamanu23 said:


> I want to know why no one has used that chemical to produce fem seeds. I would imagine there are hundreds of people with the strain in alaska
> 
> I notice no seeds banks carry brothers grimm and their website is terrible. No offense but personally I would be cautious of them.


Brothers Grimm was not a seedbank, they closed their doors years ago befor the medical green rush, they were topnotch breeders back in the day and produced some amazing strains. I don't know what "chemical" you are talking about. Think you might have lumped the wrong threads together. the Original ATF mother was lost years ago and only watered down hybrid versions of it are now availible. Even the Brothers Grimm MTF is only 50%...


----------



## hamanu23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dr. VonDank said:


> Brothers Grimm was not a seedbank, they closed their doors years ago befor the medical green rush, they were topnotch breeders back in the day and produced some amazing strains. I don't know what "chemical" you are talking about. Think you might have lumped the wrong threads together. the Original ATF mother was lost years ago and only watered down hybrid versions of it are now availible. Even the Brothers Grimm MTF is only 50%...


 I have read that 100% MTF clones still exist today in Alaska. May I ask where you get your information?
I think the chemical to make feminized seeds is called Colloidal Silver. 
What I had said was I am suprised that no one had created 100% feminized seeds using Colloidal Silver from a MTF mother in alaska and provided it to a seed bank.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Apr 7, 2010)

MT clones and seeds do exist as you found out-----MT is not ATF. The ATF was a clone only strain that was lost many years ago. Most fem tecn's and methods came years after. Alot of dispensaries/clubs claim they have ATF----not true-- they have the may have the MT you are reffering to. I and many others have tried different versions of the MT from SAGS and it's not even close to the original ATF.(i'm not saying its better or worse----just not the original ATF)


----------



## hamanu23 (Apr 7, 2010)

Dr. VonDank said:


> MT clones and seeds do exist as you found out-----MT is not ATF. The ATF was a clone only strain that was lost many years ago. Most fem tecn's and methods came years after. Alot of dispensaries/clubs claim they have ATF----not true-- they have the may have the MT you are reffering to. I and many others have tried different versions of the MT from SAGS and it's not even close to the original ATF.(i'm not saying its better or worse----just not the original ATF)


No offense but you are mistaken, the original name for this plant is Matanuska Thunderfuck because it was clone only and belonged to a person who lived in the matanuska valley started in like 81 or near to it. He also grew it outdoors and it does not get its true levels of thc until after the first frost.
I believe I have done more research on this matter than you and I have actually been in the presence of a 100% MTF plant once in my life

You have your facts wrong sir, they changed the name to Alaska thunderfuck because the people in the lower 48 started to hear about it and it was a more user friendly name.

MTF the original plant is gone but pure 100% clones exist in alaska.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Apr 7, 2010)

Dr. VonDank said:


> MT clones and seeds do exist as you found out-----MT is not ATF. The ATF was a clone only strain that was lost many years ago. Most fem tecn's and methods came years after. Alot of dispensaries/clubs claim they have ATF----not true-- they have the may have the MT you are reffering to. I and many others have tried different versions of the MT from SAGS and it's not even close to the original ATF.(i'm not saying its better or worse----just not the original ATF)


The original name of the plant is Matanuska Thunderfuck. 

I like your signature hamanu23, from what I have learned what you are saying is correct.


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Apr 8, 2010)

No offense taken-------We can just agree to disagree. I have original MT from Brother Grimm in veg as I type this post. (LOL)


----------



## hamanu23 (Apr 8, 2010)

Dr. VonDank said:


> No offense taken-------We can just agree to disagree. I have original MT from Brother Grimm in veg as I type this post. (LOL)


Just for info sakes I emailed Sagarmatha seeds and asked what the lineage from their tundra was and this was their response.



> those beans were given to me by some folks growing thunderfuck up north. they said it was one of six types from the matanuska region. hope it brings back memories.
> 
> peace


One of six types, sounds like they got the seeds from someone that was full of shit, what do you think Dr.?

Have you tried sagarmatha and brothers grimm yet? how are the smokes?


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Apr 8, 2010)

I have not grown sags personally but I have tried it from various growers and it is not from the original ATF or MT. The Grimms has the taste and smell but is different in the high. I would say that the Grimm's is not as strong but the sensi Shiva skunk ads a little bottom end punch compared to true ATF. It does bring back some great memories shared with friends. We used to make it a yearly deal to meet up with friends for crab festival.


----------



## hamanu23 (Apr 8, 2010)

Dr. VonDank said:


> I have not grown sags personally but I have tried it from various growers and it is not from the original ATF or MT. The Grimms has the taste and smell but is different in the high. I would say that the Grimm's is not as strong but the sensi Shiva skunk ads a little bottom end punch compared to true ATF. It does bring back some great memories shared with friends. We used to make it a yearly deal to meet up with friends for crab festival.


I spent ten years in Alaska and I have never had weed that I enjoyed as much as MTF. Rock hard dense nugs and super dark. Its like the headiest sative high you ever had crossed along with the craziest couchlock body stone you have ever had all rolled in to one. And one hit does it but everyone takes more because it takes like 3-5 minutes to kick in.

Thing about smoking the real MTF is you always get just a little too high hehe.

If its anything different than this it probably isn't the real deal. 
I know of a guy in Fairbanks is still growing this strain. His dad grew it for like thirty years and he is growing it also and won't share the strain with anyone. He sells the weed though it goes all over Alaska.


----------



## hamanu23 (Apr 28, 2010)

There are two very different pheno's of the matanuska you get from the non fem seeds. This is pictures from the common pheno, 5/7 were like this.

2/7 however have the tightest node structure I have ever seen and it smells like baby shit. It is only 11 days in to flower and I will update pics on the rare pheno a little later.

Both are very very frosty and grow very well.


----------



## greenjacketdude (May 16, 2010)

I am good friends with the owners of a club in so cal. He works on crabbing boats. Well long story short he brought back a few clones made a mother an Heres my ATF 2 weeks into flower  It may not be the real thing but well just have to see if the hairs change color an so on.


----------



## HarryNugz (May 31, 2010)

A friend grew these Grimm MT's and are at 7 weeks.


----------



## hamanu23 (Jun 4, 2010)

HarryNugz said:


> A friend grew these Grimm MT's and are at 7 weeks.


Do you know what that smells like?


----------



## Austinmac (Nov 15, 2010)

just got some matanuska tundra clones...i live up in canada


----------



## rmor1551 (Nov 28, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but on page 2 Mogie quoted a description of a phenotype that has variegated leaves. I just picked up that clone and the variegation is very obvious. Got it from a cloner in San Fran. The person said it was 100% sativa. It looks funny with the leaves being mostly normal but some of them have light lime green stunted growth as opposed to the normal dark green large growth in the rest of the plant. Causes some of the leaves to twist and contort a little. I use to have a Salmon Creek Big Bud that did this. Didn't at all affect yield though. Thanks for any input!


----------



## couchlock907 (Nov 29, 2010)

dr greenthumb has MTF 200 bucks and heck canada and ak are next door ? who knows he really might have the real deal talkeetna was the last place i heard clones but you gotta know somebody


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Dec 13, 2010)

atf is still around even has a new spin off called mudpie delight grower out of petersburg also my boss at the time grows it


----------



## crazedtimmy (Mar 23, 2011)

I have some here and it has big bubble leafs, they are like a fatter thicker finger, i will upload picks so we can correctly mark this strain, ffd(faded) had the right strain


----------



## ubermench (May 4, 2011)

ata tundra,seedsman has for$26 for10 seeds through the attitude.they are alaskan thunderfuck x kazakhstan . its 100% indica,it does well here in florida,but only in the spring(i start my plants for 30 days indoors at 20 hours per day light,then i put them outside in the ground(in potting soil)and they go to bud right away!its about 20%thc and about an ounce per plant.but grown in the fall it yeilds only 1 gram per plant.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 6, 2011)

Here's my Matanuska Thunder Fuck

top view 







side view 








Got her from another patient. Haven't had the chance to ask if she knows where it came from yet so I have no idea if it's the real deal. Keep in mind she's been seriously low stress trained, leaves trimmed and also fim'd. She'd probably be somewhere around 4 or 5 ft had we not trained her to grow small


----------



## OGMan (May 6, 2011)

Greenthumb's MTF has very long thin leaves and is very Sativa dominant


----------



## yesum (May 6, 2011)

What is the high off this? Heard it was relaxing.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 6, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Greenthumb's MTF has very long thin leaves and is very Sativa dominant


Which pretty much tells you that it's not Thunderfuck.


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Nov 27, 2011)

Giberellic acid was the chemical being referred to earlier to self cross.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Nov 27, 2011)

At 94 pounds Sagarmatha Seeds are expensive, that's almost Doggies Nuts prices.
Are you sure they have the original thunderf*** - it's characteristics on Attitude say "rich chocolate flavor" 
I don't think Thunderf*** had a chocolate taste, did it?
Never had the chance to try it but I imagine the effect is more than relaxing.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 28, 2011)

Drgreenthumb has it but his is sative


----------



## Holdup (Oct 13, 2015)

superskunkxnl said:


> Matanuska Tundra is this the strain known as alaskan thunderfuck i found it on a seed site but it says it is 100% indica i thought it was sativa and at 100 euro is this a rip off if it is does anyone know where i can get alaskan thunderfuck seeds thanx


 is this plant a sativa? I can't seem to get a straight answer. I just grow one and I'm curious.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Oct 14, 2015)

couchlock907 said:


> dr greenthumb has MTF 200 bucks and heck canada and ak are next door ? who knows he really might have the real deal talkeetna was the last place i heard clones but you gotta know somebody


as well ,some leaves on his mtf were varigated, it appeared sativa dominant, it was truly special...
i gotta grow it again..but so many beans so little time
it would not finish outdoors up here


----------



## thump easy (Oct 14, 2015)

we just got 150 strains we are in the process of testing all of them and getting them ready for clones one is manuska atf is what i got suposeabley, i did see pics of it, it is amazing yielder the nugs are big body sized all of the out door crop was even and the buds were as big if not biger than my head.. the test is on going i will post pics!!! two weeks from now ill be flying to oregon to grab another few groups of clones and stop in with an old friend elephant extracts or sweat leaf!!! yes it is the same sweet leaf, old old friend of mine. I should be able to locate another cut just in case... it will be avalable after the test is done im actualy getting cuts new and old ready for one of the biggest clone places in so cal... i just been getting fed up with the mistakes and the Miserable mislabeling and the quality of clones so i decided to start the hunt and the testing.. so that we can bring you guys a breeders paridice and people like you looking for this cut... can actually get the cut and grow your own for mas production or for medical reasons or just for fun... it will be avalable in exzactly 2 1/2 months we will pay roll it up for the advertisment i have no problem with that when the time comes


----------

